# sauce



## seitt

Greetings,

You have two words for ‘sauce’, ‘salça’ and ‘sos’, and I am always confusing them.

Please, how can I learn the difference?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Rallino

*Salça *is specifically made of tomato. (See here) It is added to the pot alongside the other ingredients when you prepare a hot meal.

*Sos* is a sauce that you prepare in a different pot, and you put it on top of the hot meal that you prepared elsewhere. The sauce that you put on your spaghetti would be a _sos_.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - can 'sos' also be a sauce that results from cooking i.e. the juice produced by meat in the cooking process?


----------



## Rallino

No, that is simply called _Et suyu. _However if you, then, use that juice on another meal, you can say:_ Et suyunu sos olarak kullandım._


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, very well explained.


----------



## dawar

Hello, Salça is a thick tomato paste. here is Wikipedia's definition :

a thick paste that is made by cooking tomatoes  for several hours to reduce moisture, straining them to remove the seeds  and skin, and cooking them again to reduce them to a thick, rich  concentrate. In contrast, tomato purée which consists of tomatoes that  have been boiled briefly and strained, is a liquid with a consistency  between crushed tomatoes and tomato paste.

And just for small cultural detail : Salça is one the most important ingredients in turkish food. You can find it in nearly every meal.


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much, an excellent contribution.


----------

